# Video editing freeware?



## CBMatt (Mar 8, 2007)

I was hoping someone could help out with finding some decent *free* recording software. I'm using a Sony Digital Handycam DCR-TRV250 NTSC. It came with its own video recording/editing software, but I have no idea what happened to the CD, and I can't get a free replacement. I've been trying to use *Windows Movie Maker*, but it just doesn't cut it. Everything turns out very, very dark and when I try to brighten it, it doesn't look natural at all (it looks too hazy).

I have a trial for *Adobe Premiere Elements 3.0*, but I can't get it to recognize my camera for some reason. And the trial has probably expired by now.

I tried *ZS4 Video Editor*, but it's one of the most confusing programs I have ever used. That thing is not user-friendly at all. And from what I can tell, it's solely for editing, not recording. I couldn't find any recording options, nor do the help files make any mention of it.

Someone suggested *VirtualDub*, but I'm having a bit of trouble getting this to do what I want. I want a bigger-sized (resolution) video with decent quality that isn't 100's of MB for only a few seconds.

I also tried *Avid Free DV*, but it absolutely doesn't want to cooperate with me.

I'm currently trying out *Vegas Movie Studio Platinum 7.0* and I like it, but it's not free. Also, the videos are still a little dark (not nearly as bad as Windows Movie Maker, though) and I'm having trouble finding an option to change the resolution. I can get the resolution I want by encoding in QuickTime, but that's not my preferred format. And the QuickTime quality is a little on the low side.

Vegas is a decent program and it will do for now, but I would like know if anyone has some good freeware suggestions. Do you know of anything that is easy to customize, record decent quality, and not create insane file sizes? It would also be nice if it can edit color and brightness and frames and whatnot, but I can use something else for that if I need to. Thanks for your time.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

From what I've read there doesn't seem to be a free program that will do a very good job. The paid are barely passable from reading and some you have to convert back once your through editing and your sound may become out of sync.

http://www.cyberlink.com/eng/press_room/view_1332.html Cyberlink: At the time I have Cyberlink burning software,It's ok.

http://www.videoredo.com/ not free,but a on a forum positive reviews.

http://video-editing-software-revie...ing+software&gclid=CKLPteyqmIwCFQQ7UQod91iG3A Reviews for many editing software.

http://www.womble.com/ one more and this is all I can come up with, I'm not that experienced at editing movies, I've been thinking about getting Videoredo or looking into Cyberlinks a little more in depth.

Forever Ain't so long anymore


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

First point is that the NLE you use has nothing to do with the "darkness of your video" After all, the NLE is only capturing 1's and 0's and really doesn't do anything to the original data. What you might think is darkness in the preview window of the NLE's you have used will not occur upon output if you have exposed the video properly when you shot it. 
Lean about the camera here:http://www.camcorderinfo.com/content/sony_dcrtrv250_camcorder_review.htm


----------



## CBMatt (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the links, smidgen. I'll be sure to check those out.



linskyjack said:


> First point is that the NLE you use has nothing to do with the "darkness of your video" After all, the NLE is only capturing 1's and 0's and really doesn't do anything to the original data. What you might think is darkness in the preview window of the NLE's you have used will not occur upon output if you have exposed the video properly when you shot it.
> Lean about the camera here:http://www.camcorderinfo.com/content/sony_dcrtrv250_camcorder_review.htm


Let me get this straight...you're saying the software I use doesn't have anything to do with how dark a video turns out? If that's true, then why do the videos only come out dark with some programs but look fine with others?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

When you say look fine, are you referring to how they look in the video preview window of your NLE's?


----------



## CBMatt (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I suppose I'm referring to both the preview window *and* the encoded video file produced by the NLE.

Sorry for the very belated response. The e-mail notifications don't appear to be working for me.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

If you are getting dark images when compressing, chances are its in the original footage. Do you have a five second .avi post you would like to post>


----------



## CBMatt (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have any sample clips, but perhaps I can make a few with different programs. But first, I found a couple of freeware programs I'd like to try out, just to humor myself. I'll post back as soon as I can.


----------



## goulart (Jun 19, 2008)

I found another free software, it's called Mewa Film and can be downloaded from http://www.mewatools.com


----------

